# Big Jim "Plywood Bow" made it home today



## fountain (Jul 15, 2010)

the ol plywood bow came in the mail today and it is everything i was hoping it would be.  the "special" wood (stuff) i picked turned out great.  red/white/black phenolics go well with the wood color and the red/white/black skinny string sets it off.  awesome bow.
62" 
58@29

first two shot today after opening (thanks for supplying a nock big jim!)






riser shots: front





back






















awesome looking bow...next time y'all see him, be sure to tell him how purdy it is

please excuse the cheesy pic backgrounds and crappy pics.  i suck at picture taking, plain and simple


----------



## fountain (Jul 15, 2010)

the first shots in progress


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 15, 2010)

Good lookin bow TJ.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 15, 2010)

fountain said:


> the ol plywood bow came in the mail today and it is everything i was hoping it would be.
> please excuse the cheesy pic backgrounds and crappy pics.  i suck at picture taking, plain and simple



Fountain... If that's the first two, I am afraid of what it'll look like once you get it tuned!!!

I am telling you that I myself wouldn't choose an engineered (laminated wood ) over the more figured woods out there... But that is down right  purty!!! I think that BW gray bark is probably perfect camo to match the oaks and other non coniferous trees down here in GA....

As for the background, I was wanting to know more about it? My man room is dying for that treatment!!! So besides killing some fine animals, how did you set up that aged wood and I for one would like more pictures to see how to break my man room outta the 4 vinyl sided box look???

I am getting ready to order my sons first bow from Big Jim... But he needs to decide on some woods...


----------



## robert carter (Jul 15, 2010)

Mighty fine bow TJ and Big Jim. The grip on that one looks like it "grabs" the hand just right.RC


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 15, 2010)

nice lookin' bow TJ!
 i like the color combo! 
big jim has done it again.


----------



## fountain (Jul 15, 2010)

Mr. C. i roll my hand more towards the shelf at full draw rather than gripping with my whole hand, and if fits my "roll" great!  it has a dished shelf for the section between the thumb and fore finger to get in and fit snug.  i'll let ya shoot it whenever ya want and you can decide.

slasher my room is too small!  i built 3 huge shadow boxes of some of my turkey fans/beards/spurs out of old heart pine barnwood and some old cypress boards i found at our farm under a shelter.  all the wood is super olf..the pine prolly 100 years or so.  i am loving the old barnwood...my deer mount is on a barnwood plaque, my skull mount is and the other will be soon, my hanging dead wood duck mount is in an old barnwoods shadow box and the turkey shadow boxes.  one day if i ever build a house i want a big hunting room to put all my stuff..and i am trying to start mow with some mounts along.  i am completely out of room in this room now to the point it is cluttered looking
here are some pics of the whole boxes:


----------



## fountain (Jul 15, 2010)

slasher..big jim can pretty much come up with any combinations of wood you can imagine and some super wild looking stuff that is out of this world.  this can be shown by the bow my dad has..it is one of the best looking long bows i have ever seen.  his new one is a work of art to me.  i reckon after all the years of seeing the grey bark widows advertised i have always been stuck on that configuration..so i decided to get one..just not a widow.  super cool looking bow and shoots good too.  with a little more tweaking, it should be right.  i gotta eat my wheaties, or some steroids, to hold the 58 lbs like i do my predator


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 15, 2010)

awesome bow tj, i got to get me a plywood bow!!!


----------



## Necedah (Jul 15, 2010)

Good lookin bow TJ! 
Love the creativity with the wall mounts 

Dave


----------



## Al33 (Jul 15, 2010)

You and Jim did extra good on that one TJ! Mighty fine looking bow for sure.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 15, 2010)

I  likes it!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks good to me


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 15, 2010)

Great looking bow TJ.  Can not wait to see that one up close.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jul 15, 2010)

Glad you like it. I had my snakewood limbs on it over the weekend as I was putting the beaver tail on your riser. I got to shoot about 20 arrows or so all weekend at ATAR. We were busy! Many people picked it off the rack to look at it. The snakewood kind of clashed with the grey bark, but the copperheads I have on the back of my limbs looked quite nice with your riser. So if'n you ever get tired of looking at the plywood on the limbs, we can always snake it up a bit.

I made this riser for a customer and he didn't quite like it so I told him I would make him another. I had to break down and build it for myself. This is a beginning pic, should have completed pics this weekend.
BigJim


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 15, 2010)

What's not to like about it?


----------



## fountain (Jul 16, 2010)

that riser is awesome big jim.  it does look awesome and im happy with it.  the beaver tail feels great as well..that is some super nice grip material.


----------



## ignition07 (Jul 16, 2010)

The new bow looks great T.J.!


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 16, 2010)

sweet looking bow T.J. , man a 1 piece thunderchild would look awsome in that wood combo !
good luck with it.......go out and get some pig blood on it !


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 16, 2010)

Great looking bows Jim!


----------



## Elbow (Jul 16, 2010)

That's a beautie!

I'm sure your going to love that bow! Congrats Mr. Fountain!!
El


----------



## fountain (Jul 16, 2010)

Mr.?


----------



## devolve (Jul 16, 2010)

very nice, I want a 3 peice long bow so bad.........


----------



## Elbow (Jul 16, 2010)

fountain said:


> Mr.?



Yeah, it's a sign of respect...remember I was raised in the South!!!

Oh, and I have much respect for you...now...since you own a Big Jim Bow!!!!
El


----------



## OconeeDan (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice bow, and nice trophies too!


----------

